# beaver



## 22-250 hunter (Nov 25, 2008)

My dad ownes 23 acres of timber and grassland and we are having beaver problems again scince our trapper pulled his traps. I am just wondering if there is an easy way to get rid of beaver or if you can shoot them instead of trapping them. All help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## THEfishguts (Mar 5, 2009)

not sure were you are but here in ny you would need to get a permit from the state{no big deal} but shooting usualy wount get them all. if you do try and shoot them break their dam just befor dark and they will usualy come to fix it. :sniper: ps next time get a good trapper he would have got them all. :wink:


----------

